# old french view camera fribourg & hesse paris



## gongu (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,
I came across an old French view camera 
Tagged with: "fribourg & hesse" Paris on a brass plate in front.
The back measures 25x 18.5 cm 
It is wooden made-the collapsible type (flatbed I think).
Does anyone know this camera or has any info about its history or value?
Thanks
David


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 9, 2010)

gongu said:


> Hi,
> I came across an old French view camera
> Tagged with: "fribourg & hesse" Paris on a brass plate in front.
> The back measures 25x 18.5 cm
> ...



Hey David, that's a little bit of a stumper for me. However, can you post a few pictures of the camera? Might help a bit.


----------



## guydogg (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice find.


----------



## Dallmeyer (Apr 10, 2010)

Interesting camera. I have no knowledge of F&H. Something to google and gen up on! Is the lens engraved with any name or clues?

In the early days of camera manufacture, the camera-bodies were designed/built/marketed by cabinet-makers, whilst optics were a seperate field entirely. The era of body and lens under one roof came later on. I wonder just how old this one is?

It would be nice to see a picture of what you have!


----------

